# natemass pic thread



## Natemass (Jan 1, 2007)

i started a new 1 becuase i moved and  started to get all new pics... here they are..

CF female












p.irminia












p.reglis












ill post more tonight


----------



## Natemass (Jan 1, 2007)

heres some more not all of em yet

g.rosea












A.seemanni pre molt 












p.cancerides






ill get more up here soon


----------



## Doezsha (Jan 1, 2007)

You have some nice pix as well bro. I love your pic of your female Cyclosternum fasciatum I'm looking to get one soon, hopefuly in a week or two.


----------



## Canth (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice pics, Nate. I love the C. fasciatum


----------



## Natemass (Jan 1, 2007)

more ts

female avic avic












still got a few more


----------



## Natemass (Jan 1, 2007)

the racks


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice Natemass. :worship: 

Beautiful collection and pics.:clap:


----------



## Natemass (Jan 1, 2007)

thanks its nice to see people actually commenting and complementing on my slow growing collection. thanks guys


----------



## PinkLady (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice....just think, one day you'll need to buy more shelving


----------



## Alice (Jan 2, 2007)

love that avic avic... wow. i'd really like to get another avic, but i'm limited to one shelf as well (though it's a bit bigger )...


----------



## Natemass (Jan 4, 2007)

Got some new things thanks to Canth 

P.cambridgei






D.whitei male


----------



## Natemass (Jan 6, 2007)

new T A.gen female thanks to joshm


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 6, 2007)

Great pics! I love how your setup is Natemass and your collection is something to awe at all the time, I see you keep it rolling with new additions.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks man 

heres my CF tank that i just re-did i like the moss growing on one of the pieces of bark


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks great for it! Nice decor with space!


----------



## The Shadow (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice Nate, where in MA are you?


----------



## Natemass (Jan 7, 2007)

at the moment im living at the moms in halifax how bout you? i always try and find the mass people but doesnt seem like much.


----------



## The Shadow (Jan 7, 2007)

I live in Franklin, but go to school out in North Adams. If you or anyother MA people ever wanna do trades or sales let me know. Im always looking for a new spider.


----------



## Teratris (Jan 7, 2007)

great spiders!


----------



## Natemass (Jan 8, 2007)

new pics of the a gen






its new enclosure a bit big but she'll grow into it







P.cambridgei cool web, from the top of the leaf into the burrow


----------



## Natemass (Jan 8, 2007)

A.seemanni enclosure






G.rosea enclosure #1






G.rosea enclosure #2


----------



## Natemass (Jan 11, 2007)

*new ts and pics*

H.mac 2in unsexed






climbing on my arm 






A.chacoana






C.crawshayi super crappy pic ill get more but he was running around and biting me(still to small to get through the skin lol)


----------



## Natemass (Jan 15, 2007)

new pics/better ones/update on racks

C.crawshayi






P.murinus enclosure 1 of 3







P.murinus he also decided he wanted me to hold him 


















P.irminia i almost lost him during this photo sesh












Updated racks


----------



## Natemass (Jan 15, 2007)

my snakes, i didnt want to start a new thread on my 5 snakes
Ball python 1






Ball python 2






Banana kingsnake






Desert rosy boa and enclosure












Canadian garter


----------



## Natemass (Jan 15, 2007)

rehoused my D.whitei


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice slings. Looks like your likes to get on top of the hide alot like mine. I can see the web trails. Nice snakes too but not for me.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 17, 2007)

ok no Ts but got some snake feeding pics, just the BPs tonight
BP1





BP1 not eating






BP2










Showing me how to set your jaw


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 17, 2007)

Amazing pics and setup Natemass! That murinus of yours is far friendlier than i would ever of thought.., good luck on all of the small slings and the rest of your current Ts, beautiful exotic herps as well.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice pics. I like the last one.


----------



## The Shadow (Jan 18, 2007)

Yo Nate some sweet pics. Love the BP. When I get back to the world I wanna see it.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks guys ill get some more t pics up soon


----------



## Natemass (Jan 18, 2007)

i added lights to my shelves it was pretty easy i found the lights at walmart for 8 bucks. i thought it came out good huh?still gotta add it to the bottom.

i just noticed that it looks dark but i shut all the lights off thats why


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like your setup is getting better and better Nate! keep us posted on anything new!


----------



## Natemass (Jan 18, 2007)

better pic


----------



## Natemass (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks Ando55 i will this weekend ill be getting some new stuff :}


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 18, 2007)

Natemass said:


> thanks Ando55 i will this weekend ill be getting some new stuff :}


Sounds good, im sure it will be good acquisitions! 

-Andy


----------



## The Shadow (Jan 19, 2007)

nice idea on the lighting. I have shelving simmilar to that here in my townhouse. Perhaps Ill put some lights on as well.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 20, 2007)

another pic of my female A.avic






and these are my new ts 
h.longipes











this was the vial it came in, awesome web






Tapinauchenius gigas


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 20, 2007)

Very nice pics nate! I like to see other peoples collections from time to time.


----------



## EricFavez (Jan 20, 2007)

you definetly have a nice collection...and that is an extremly nice A.Avic


----------



## Natemass (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks i actually saved that avic from a gross fish store that randomly had it but she pulled through


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 21, 2007)

Natemass said:


> i added lights to my shelves it was pretty easy i found the lights at walmart for 8 bucks. i thought it came out good huh?


Good idea Nate. As a matter of fact, I'm off to Wally world to get some of those lights right now. I like the layout and it looks good. Thanks.


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice acquisitions Nate! T gigas and H longipes are beautiful in their own sense, and of course that Avic of yours takes the beauty cake for fuzziness and color...


----------



## Natemass (Jan 21, 2007)

haha thanks guys, im not gonna lie im really glad i bought a g.rosea a year ago cuz this is by far the best hobby you can get into.  :worship:


----------



## Natemass (Jan 23, 2007)

this is my new enclosure i built. i just added this plan as well i thought it came out good. im still waiting a few more days till i introduce the T.











my P.cancerides enclosure hes currently hidden away waiting to molt. idk if i like this enclosure yet but i like the plant. 






heres a crappy pic of my CF enclosure, nothing changed but the plant.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 24, 2007)

got my MM A.avicularia and my N.coloratovillosus


----------



## Natemass (Jan 24, 2007)

My V-card was just stolen by 2 Avicularia Avicularia's 

























and my A.seemanni that is ready to pop its been in premolt for awhile now


----------



## Natemass (Jan 25, 2007)

re housed both my G.roseas


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 25, 2007)

Cute Avics Nate! Rosies look happy too, how is your N.coloratovillosus so far? Keep me updated on it's attitude. Nice setup and Ts as usual.  



-Andy


----------



## Natemass (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks andy hes pretty good right now on attitude but i can image he'll get a little defensive. hopefully i get a nice sac from my avic


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Nate, you have great pics! Also those enclosures are simple, yet amazing! I remember when I was puttting plants into my enclosures, but Ive stopped that now. I just make em a hide with wood and rocks and then some dirt and they are good to go. GOod luck and COngrats on the Avicularia avicularia mating. I mating mine awhile back, what temps you keeping the female at?


----------



## Natemass (Jan 25, 2007)

im keeping the her at room temp wich is any where from 70-75(my room is kinda warm) should i be keeping her differently? and thanks for the comments!


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 25, 2007)

Natemass said:


> thanks andy hes pretty good right now on attitude but i can image he'll get a little defensive. hopefully i get a nice sac from my avic



Thanks for the info, best wishes on the mating!


----------



## Natemass (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks man when we gonna see some photos of your ts?:drool:


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 26, 2007)

Natemass said:


> thanks man when we gonna see some photos of your ts?:drool:



Only got two bro, I made a pic thread a while back just showing the basic setup, my profile got the pic of my only good T pic, somewhat of a closeup of my aureostriata, once they start to molt and get bigger I'll be on it, great pics from you as always.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice rehouseings. :clap:  I like that second resie layout a lot. Very natural and out in the wild looking. That would be a good display view.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 5, 2007)

thought id bring back this thread ill be taking some new pics soon


----------



## Natemass (Feb 6, 2007)

got some new fire bellied toads not the best pics but here they are

Enclosure(any good?)






Male(crappy pic)






Female






A.gen burrow(notice the half spinneret on the left side?)


----------



## EricFavez (Feb 6, 2007)

man youve got some nice Ts...and your setups are pretty sweet.  About your A.Avic i had one lay an eggsac for me a few months ago and i kept the temp at about 75-80 degrees. Good luck with them


----------



## Natemass (Feb 6, 2007)

new house for the P.cancerides






P.cambridgei after molt ill get more pics soon


----------



## Natemass (Feb 7, 2007)

better pics of the P.cam


----------



## TRON (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautifull pets, setups and pictures!


----------



## Natemass (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks tron better watch out of your pics might get in trouble like thenatural:8o


----------



## Natemass (Feb 10, 2007)

some more molts and fire belly toads


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Nate, Great pics like always. Congrats on your molts. I'm not sure if I asked you this already, but what kind of camera are you using? Keep up the great pics!


----------



## Natemass (Feb 10, 2007)

im using a canon powershot A520 its an ok camera its only 4.0 mega pixels but still takes pretty good pics and thanks for the compliments


----------



## common spider (Feb 10, 2007)

I like that toad he is cool looking.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the "toads" are actually frogs. Just called toads because of the bumps they have.




common spider said:


> I like that toad he is cool looking.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 10, 2007)

hey thats a great looking frog !! do you just have the one? if you odnt mind some chorus action you should get another they just chat away all day long lol.. they are quite funny  and I am jealous of your Psalmos


----------



## Natemass (Feb 11, 2007)

the pics r the male and the last 2 are the female and they love talk its kinda cute, and thanks i really want a p.pulcher im getting to like the species


----------



## Natemass (Feb 11, 2007)

i lied the P.irminia didnt molt i just havent seen it in awhile but guess what it did today!














PS ITS A FEMALE!!!


----------



## Natemass (Feb 15, 2007)

i got 2 new fire belly toads, ill be getting some new t(s) this weekend and ill post some pics! 

#1


















#2






me and toady


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 15, 2007)

Congrats on the new Frogs Nate! How come they are brown though? NOnetheless very nice, what kind of Ts you getting this weekend?


----------



## Natemass (Feb 15, 2007)

well they were sold to me as asian fire belly toads but look more like european fire belly toads, and as of right now i have no idea, im trading a snake in for 1 or some idk we'll what we get.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 16, 2007)

those are Bombina bombina.. very nice!! I would love to get some of those myself.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 17, 2007)

New T!  "giant brazilian pink" any idea on the a scientific name?






with flash






Male? Female?


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice spider, no idea what species though. Looks male


----------



## Bothrops (Feb 18, 2007)

It's a _Pamphobeteus sp._ for sure.

I guess it's a male _Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma"_

Nice spider BTW.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks guys well here some pics of its new home 







up close and personal, its actually pretty docile












i love the purple even if it turns out to be a male


----------



## Natemass (Feb 18, 2007)

well stepped it up and set up one of my ten gallons for the fire bellys
the only good pic i got lighting was hard so i used the flash


----------



## syndicate (Feb 18, 2007)

nice phampho man!your pics are looking alot better to


----------



## Natemass (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks thats well appreciated and pics are half the fun of having ts for me anyways, i mean theres always feeding,molting,handling agressive stuff, breeding and just everything about ts.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 19, 2007)

new crested gecko
























its new home, i originaly made it for a t but it suits him just as good


----------



## Natemass (Feb 24, 2007)

got a new pet today! ornate horned frog named loadus












me and the woman she names everything


----------



## syndicate (Feb 24, 2007)

nice gecko man!your girl is hot to!haha


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition!




syndicate said:


> nice gecko man!your girl is hot to!haha


I agree! Shes definetly a keeper! hahaha


----------



## Natemass (Feb 25, 2007)

haha thanks guys ya shes def a keeper.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 25, 2007)

im getting a bunch of pictures printed today so i figured id get some "good" pics here are some of them 

start with some of them herps
crested gecko











my big female fire belly






ornate horned frog











red sided garter






now the Ts not all of them but most of the bigger ones
Pamphobeteus sp probably platyomma






my CF female






with flash






Big G.rosea shes 5+






A.gen with flash











Female A.avic












Male and Female


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 25, 2007)

Verry nice collection and pics bro. I love the gecko it reminds me of a eyelash viper in a way, keep up the good work and keep posting  your pics.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 25, 2007)

great Horned Frog. I lobe those little ornate ones. mine has a very impressive appetite compared to my cranwells. have you fed it worms yet? if not you should its fun to watch.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks and yes it does resemble a eyelash viper those things are amazing. actually the horned frog hasnt eaten yet still getting used to his new home but i will soon.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 28, 2007)

just got my first pyxie frog! little beast eats everything 
his very basic tank as of right now 






him with flash






without flash


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey congrats on the pixie! I was wondering where you got it from? Did you get it from a dealer? I've been searching for one.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 28, 2007)

:clap: :clap: :clap:  Simple is good with these monsters.. they just eat the decor anyways lol


----------



## Natemass (Feb 28, 2007)

hahaha i figured simple would be better, i actually got him from my petco for 19.99 pretty good deal i think a lot of breeders i saw had them for the same price plus you have to pay shipping, just go to your local petco and ask for one.


----------



## Natemass (Mar 5, 2007)

ok guys tomorrow night im doing a photo sesh with most of my Ts and animals depending on how much HW:evil: i get


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 6, 2007)

Awesome can't wait! Im waiting for my new cam till I load up anymore pics onto my thread. Should come anyday now.


----------



## Natemass (Mar 6, 2007)

new pics a lot of my ts are in premolt and dont want their pic taken more to come

P.canerides










looks like a little trouble with leg 1 when he molted






Pamphobeteus sp











crested geckos










































Nhandu coloratovillosus






P.murinus enclosure
















P.cambridgei











Ill have more later on


----------



## Natemass (Mar 6, 2007)

no comments:8o


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 6, 2007)

those are some great shots! I love those crested geckos  I like the setup as well. and the P.murinus sling has great color.. I like the coloration of the slings better


----------



## Natemass (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks man i just wish that my ts would stop going into premolt and staying in their holes for so long, mmm i guess i just need more ts huh?;P


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 6, 2007)

yeah thats the only way to get steady action..


----------



## Natemass (Mar 21, 2007)

G.rosea female and molt pics
over 5"
















molt pics






















Nate


----------



## Natemass (Mar 21, 2007)

P.cambridgei molted a few days ago:drool: 


















i still cant get over the speed and flightyness of the P.irminia and the P.cambridgei


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 25, 2007)

Natemass said:


> i still cant get over the speed and flightyness of the P.irminia and the P.cambridgei


Yeah but what gets my heart really beating are the defensive ones like the Haplopelmas. If you disturb them they just sit there stiff as a board and then, all of a sudden explode in a burst of spead either toward you in defense or away to hide. Either way, that burst of spead just ripps me a new one every time it happens. I'll never get used to that. LOL


----------



## Natemass (Mar 25, 2007)

ya ur right i need more asians


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 25, 2007)

Saweet great pics bro


----------



## Natemass (Mar 28, 2007)

new addtions from austin s thanks man came home from work to these 
Male A.hentzi











female


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 28, 2007)

HMM those kinda look familiar. Just wait till they molt, absolutely breath takeing. Glad you like um!  Now I DEF can't wait till Friday now!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice looking T's. Is that a sub adult male hentzi? The mature ones should be darker with a gold carapace. Also, do you have a female to go with him?


----------



## Yuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice Ts! and other pets! are you going to be going to the New England Reptile Expo, in NH?


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 28, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Nice looking T's. Is that a sub adult male hentzi? The mature ones should be darker with a gold carapace. Also, do you have a female to go with him?



Hey Cheetah I believe it says the sexes above each pair of posted pictures.



Very nice additions Nate! I'm thinking about ordering a pair of hentzi's from Austin S. as well.


----------



## Natemass (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks guys

and ya you should their awesome


----------



## pwilfort (May 25, 2007)

Beautiful T's I love the C. fasciatum I'll have to get me some of them,
:clap:  Pen.


----------

